
Ghost Emails: Hacking Gmail's UX to Hide the Sender - cottenio
https://blog.cotten.io/ghost-emails-hacking-gmails-ux-to-hide-the-sender-46ef66a61eff
======
cottenio
Note: this isn't the same set of bugs I previously reported; this one let's
you blank out the sender completely in the UX for all views, and affects
mobile as well.

